# cervical epidural steroid inj?



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

would i juse only 62310 for a C5-C6 pidural space ..cervical epidural steroid injection?
is this 1 site or 2? thanks


----------



## marty3073 (Oct 28, 2010)

*62310*

Yes, you would use 62310 for C5-C6 injection. And yes it's only one site.


----------



## NJcoder (Oct 28, 2010)

feels good that I was right, thanks much!


----------

